# Feel good fruit juice



## MrsBoyle (Aug 22, 2010)

My dad has brought round somefuit jucie called feel good with no added sugar can Dylan have that the nurses told me he could have anything with no added sugar


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 22, 2010)

I think I've seen this in cafes, if I'm right it has fruit juice in it as well as water, so it has natural sugar, but I think it's less sugary than pure fruit juice. Check for how much sugar content on the label - normal orange juice has 10g per 100ml. If you don't carb count then I would suggest he could have a small amount with a meal, but it's not something I would drink on it's own without covering it with extra insulin.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 22, 2010)

Pigeon said:


> I think I've seen this in cafes, if I'm right it has fruit juice in it as well as water, so it has natural sugar, but I think it's less sugary than pure fruit juice. Check for how much sugar content on the label - normal orange juice has 10g per 100ml. If you don't carb count then I would suggest he could have a small amount with a meal, but it's not something I would drink on it's own without covering it with extra insulin.



Yes I agree.   I've just googled them but they don't have the nutritional value on their website.  They do state this though :

"And diabetics too?
Our drinks are sweetened using fruit extracts and natural juice, with absolutely no added sugar hidden in there! We suggest that diabetics read the nutritional information on the back labels when considering Feel Good Drinks as part of their diet. After all, if you are diabetic you're the best person to decide what you should drink and how often"


But it will have quite a few carbs in.  You have to remember that some people use fruit juice to treat hypos so you will no doubt get quite a spike.

I wouldn't let Jessica have this unless I gave her insulin to cover it.

When your nurse says 'no added sugar' she means the blue top fruit shoots and the no added squashes, not fruit juice unfortunately.


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank You i gave him a little bit with his dinner and he didnt like it so that was good.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 22, 2010)

Phew that's a relief then.   Grandparents will try and help which is a good thing.  My dad bought Jessica sugar free or 'diabetic' fudge.   Not got for a diabetic believe me.   The sweetners they use give a blood sugar rise anyway but also have a laxative effect.   Nice  (NOT!)


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 22, 2010)

My dad should no better as his dad is type 1, my gran are always telling him bring round apples or fruit shoots he loves those.
he is just trying to help in his own way.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 22, 2010)

Course he is, my dad is the same, always trying to help that is (not type 1).   He brings her clothes now which are always too small !!!!


----------

